# E.S.V. B-Ionic Seawater



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Does any one on here have any experience with this salt? I am thinking of grabbing some for my pico reef so I can do heavier water changes..like 80-100% Similar to this http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2010/4/aquarium


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

good luck finding it in canada  

I think last time, Flavio might have some brought in but price-wise ... might as well use Tropic Marin


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Tropic Marin is an awesome salt, however what I have found with premixed salts (deltec, tropic, red sea) is that over time and during shipping the separate components that make up the salt settle, and unless you vigorously mix the bucket (even then there is no guarantee you are evenly distributing the components) you get un even levels of minerals. With the ESV you manually mix these components yourself, ensuring a balanced salt. This does come at a premium however due to the cost of shipping and such.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I have found it in Canada, its 110 for a box of 200 gallon mix. So its is def on the super high end of the salt BUT if it does what it is described to do it would be worth it. 

I have a little pico that wont be running any filters and I figure if I can do 100% water changes once a week then it would be worth it. 

Is Tropic Marine a comparable salt? The person who documented it had said that the ESV was super gentle and didn't cause issues that others salts did. You can read up on what he said in the original link I posted. I don't really want to spend 110 on salt but that box would almost get me through an entire year. So really its not that much..


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

I use this salt myself, and if you ask real nice  I might take some pics and show you what you get in the boxes.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

hahaha nice. Well if you would be so kind sir. I just called the store to verify its in stock and he said he's got cases of the stuff for 105...


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't say I didn't warn you, these pictures may lead to wallet depletion 

First pic is the two boxes you get










Next pic is box 1 which contains the main component sodium chloride










Next the contents of box 2










The instructions (sorry bad pic, thank Samsung lol)










Then I laid out the included dry measuring cups, liquid measure, magnesium, and two part component A and B jugs


















So there you have it


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Redddogg69 said:


> Don't say I didn't warn you, these pictures may lead to wallet depletion


Trust me this pico is already at wallet depletion levels lol...





































I cracked the tank in the photos...was a dark day at my house. The new one will be coming next week. I will be putting up a thread for it once I get the tank.

Since the tank is so over the top, I think I am going to try and keep higher end frags in there. Maybe...well see how much I can sell myself/my work for before I get down that path. Anyone need a Graphic Designer?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

What is you experience with the salt? How do you like it? Any issues to report? Do the corals show signs of irritation when a water change is performed? 

I read a lot of people were having issues mixing it to a high enough salinity..


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

No issues at all, mixes instantly (no aging the water), no need to dose any trace elements any more either levels stay stable between water changes. There are two ways to measure to make the mix, weight and volume. I suspect the people having trouble are mixing by volume, as the scoops leave a small margin for error ie. not exactly level or packed. I measure by weight with a kitchen scale, this is much more precise.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Redddogg69 said:


> No issues at all, mixes instantly (no aging the water), no need to dose any trace elements any more either levels stay stable between water changes. There are two ways to measure to make the mix, weight and volume. I suspect the people having trouble are mixing by volume, as the scoops leave a small margin for error ie. not exactly level or packed. I measure by weight with a kitchen scale, this is much more precise.


What kind of corals are you keeping? SPS dominant or ?


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

vaporize said:


> What kind of corals are you keeping? SPS dominant or ?


Mixed reef, I would figure some dosing would be required with an SPS dominant tank.


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

Redddogg69 said:


> No issues at all, mixes instantly (no aging the water), no need to dose any trace elements any more either levels stay stable between water changes. There are two ways to measure to make the mix, weight and volume. I suspect the people having trouble are mixing by volume, as the scoops leave a small margin for error ie. not exactly level or packed. I measure by weight with a kitchen scale, this is much more precise.


I'd agree with this too. When I mix the sodium cloride by volume and compare it to a scale it's always off by a bit, but every other component is more accurate.


----------

